# My new gem!



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

Just found this today out in the woods at a local park...pretty sweet! Just have to clean it up, and soak it for a while.  Just for reference those planks are 2x6s with a 1 inch gap between them.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats on the find. Looks like you saved enough for at least another heater. There are those who argue that it will rot, so you should start looking for a replacement. You only have 10-15 years to find one!


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

pretty cool... i've gone around to nearby lakes (texas) and have found some real nice driftwood when i had angels.. if its free, its for me


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm afraid my driftwood source has let it all go downstream for a while. This area had 6-13 inches of rain and flooding last week.


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, we got about 10 inches in 36 hours here in D/FW.


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

wow. good find


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Were you at in D/FW? I'm near Benbrook Lake.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *TexasFishGuy*,

That is an excellent find, such a perfect piece of wood for a cichlid cave, well done.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

